# NASDAQ stock CFDs



## Gringotts Bank (17 November 2011)

Does anyone know if IG or FP Markets offer cfd-s on NASDAQ stocks?


----------



## skc (17 November 2011)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Does anyone know if IG or FP Markets offer cfd-s on NASDAQ stocks?




http://www.igmarkets.com.au/cfd/shares-list.html

USA

All the constituent shares of the S&P 500 Index and the NASDAQ 100 Index, as well as other leading US shares. These contracts are denominated in US dollars, and US dollar interest rates apply. Plus Canadian shares denominated in Canadian dollars.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (17 November 2011)

Thanks sk.


----------

